# Wassereffekt



## Klo Deckel (16. November 2007)

Hi,
ich wollte fragen ob man mit Photoshop einen wassereffekt bewirken kann. Ich meine damit sich bewegendes Wasser. Mit Flash geht das das weis ich aber geht das auch mit Ps?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.

MfG

Klo Deckel


----------



## jen-ni (16. November 2007)

so etwas  kannst du ganz einfach mit  Sqirlz Water Reflections machen

http://www.xiberpix.net/SqirlzReflect.html


----------



## hierbavida (16. November 2007)

Als GIF-Animation (sh. Bsp.) wäre es möglich. Hier habe ich die Bilder nur etwas verschoben. Um Wellen zu generieren gibts eine Reihe von PlugIns.

Es kommt immer auf den Verwendungszweck an, so gibt es Java-Module, mit denen Wellenbewegungen aus einem statischen JPG-Bild in WEB-Seiten simuliert werden. 

Gruß
hierbavida


----------

